
Reddit Is Removing Nazi and Alt-Right Groups and Some Users Are Confused - robin_reala
https://www.buzzfeed.com/briannasacks/reddit-is-banning-nazi-and-alt-right-groups-as-part-of-a?utm_term=.mo1erQQ9PJ#.tnq1Doo3nG
======
joshmn
I can just imagine the outrage. "We have freedom of speech! We are protected!"

That doesn't mean people have to host you.

~~~
spaceflunky
I don't think that's the argument. Reddit has every right NOT to host any
subreddit it doesn't want to.

The question is, why ban far-right subreddits, but leave far-left subreddits
intact? That's the issue.

~~~
bbctol
Serious question: what far-left subreddits? Not trying for snark, I really
don't know what the left equivalent of like... /r/DylannRoofInnocent would be
on reddit.

~~~
swalsh
Not saying it's equivalent..... But there is /r/SocialistRA/ its a place where
people are actively organizing armed groups for the purpose of a theoretical
future communist revolution :\

I hung around there for a bit, as a liberal supporter of the second amendment,
and advocate for socialized healthcare... but when I clarified their
positions, I found them to be far more extreme then I was personally
comfortable with.

~~~
tomtheelder
Had never heard of that, just popped in there. Definitely seems like it falls
into the same group as some of these banned subs. A lot of just generic gun
related content, but then a fair number of posts about killing political
adversaries. Didn't have to scroll down very far to find a post about having a
large magazine so as to be able to kill many racists.

Not good, should get banned under new policy IMO.

------
observation
I notice that each time websites ban or delist far right websites, that the
temperature jumps a notch, often with accompanying antisemitism on more
mainstream sites or subreddits.

It's nice that Google and Reddit's staff are feeling virtuous but it is
becoming harder to talk civilly than it used to be and if it doesn't stop the
pro-violence extremists will become validated and nothing positive starts from
there.

